# Bord Gais Electricity - 10% discount over, switched back to 5%



## Complainer (28 May 2010)

Just noticed on my electronic Bord Gais electricity bill that I've been switched to 5% discount from ESB prices. I emailed them for an explanation, and they tell me the 10% rate only applied for 12 months, and now I go back down to 5%. I don't recall the 10% rate only applying for 12 months, but I guess they covered this in the small print.

I guess I should jump to Airtricity now to keep the costs down - right?


----------



## Diziet (28 May 2010)

They covered it in the big print - it was very clear. But I believe they are planning to increase the discount for the second year so you might want to keep an eye on the website.


----------



## rockofages (28 May 2010)

Mine dropped back to 5% a couple of weeks ago too. Signed up the next day with Airtricity, who are currently only guaranteeing the bigger discounts till March 2011.

Conversely, people who signed up to Airtricity originally and are now moving to Bord Gais will get a year out of Bord Gais.


----------



## Moral Ethos (28 May 2010)

And then move back again. Repeat each year.


----------



## rockofages (28 May 2010)

It remains to be seen if they "remember"... but I expect the landscape to change over the next 12 months anyway... other suppliers including ESB might come into the market


----------



## Hurling Fan (29 May 2010)

Hi, just to update you on Airtricity.  Our 12 months with them expired on 31 March so was keeping an eye on what eye we would get after that period.  It has only increased as follows.  We have a night meter too so the rates are:  Night €0.07 (used to be €0.0656) and Day €0.1416 (used to be €0.1325).  Looks like not a huge amount but could anyone work out the percentages for me - not awake yet on a Saturday morning!)  When I rang them about not informing me they said they put it in the national newspaper - doesn't really suit me as I read the papers on-line and unlikely to see ads.


----------



## rockofages (29 May 2010)

Post the ESB rate for comparison.

Using the figures you supplied they have increased the cost to you by 6.7%.


----------



## MANTO (29 May 2010)

Announced by Bord Gais:

_Earlier this month the Commission for Energy Regulation announced its intention to ease regulating ESB prices much earlier than previously expected. Because of these changes, we are combining the year 2 and year 3 discounts and you will now receive a 10% discount on electricity unit prices for year two._

They also advised if you have been billed at the 5% discount a credit will be applied to your account for that period.​


----------



## Complainer (29 May 2010)

Thanks Manto - Do you have a source for this?


----------



## MANTO (29 May 2010)

I got a letter from them yesterday so you should received one in the post in the next few days complainer.


----------



## Moral Ethos (29 May 2010)

So I switched to airtricity for nothing.


----------



## xttt (29 May 2010)

In the Indo (I think) the other day an article read that the original bord gais offer was for 10%-15% cheaper than ESB bills in year 1 if you are a natural gas customer, switching both utilities to bord gais on DDebit. And in years 2 & 3 the discount would be 5% on ESB rates. Now to me, living rurally, I have bottled gas & was with ESB, so I "Made the Big Switch" on DDebit to avail of cheaper electricity prices & am on a rate 13% cheaper than ESB...bear with me...
Now, the article aslo stated that airtricity were now coming in with a 10% cheaper than ESB rates which would leave customers who are now on year 2 with Bord gais (i.e. 5% discount) free to make another switch. But Bord gais then announced that they too would be offering existing customers 10% off ESB rates to stay! The sneaky thing is that what they intend on doing is, dropping the 5% discount for year 3 and rolling it all together for year 2, also backdating any existing customers with the new 10% discount from the end of their first year with Bord Gais. They are argueing that 10% this year is more benificial to customers in these tough times and that no actual agreement exists that would tie them to the original offer to "Make the Big Switch" for a 3 years discounted electricity of 10%-15%yr1 - 5%yr2 - 5%yr3

Jury is still out on that one! But I guess to Joe Soap it makes no odds really to stay with Bord gais? Maybe by year 3 another player can tempt us...


----------



## SparkRite (29 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Thanks Manto - Do you have a source for this?



I saw it in the Indo and the Times yesterday Fri the 28th


----------



## MANTO (29 May 2010)

xttt said:


> Jury is still out on that one! But I guess to Joe Soap it makes no odds really to stay with Bord gais? Maybe by year 3 another player can tempt us...


 
But this is where you have to be careful. 

[broken link removed]


_The company says it has been forced to alter its three-year price commitment because the domestic energy market is to be deregulated next year, after which the ESB will be in a position to compete on price with both it and Airtricity._

_The Commission for Energy Regulation (CER) sets prices for ESB but its competitors are allowed to undercut these charges. The CER has said it will deregulate the domestic electricity market when the ESB’s market share falls to 60 per cent which is expected to happen by early next year._

So, when year 3 hits BG will not be tied down as much by the CER so they will be able to be more competitive on price - Its a case of 'watch this space'. IMO people are swithing back and forth but not knowing what way the market is heading. 

So switching may cost you more in year 3. It will be interesting to see what offers will be out in there next year.


----------



## MANTO (29 May 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> So I switched to airtricity for nothing.


 
I'm afraid so, for now.


----------



## Moral Ethos (29 May 2010)

Ah well, once Airtricity stop the discounts I shall move back.


----------



## rockofages (29 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> I'm afraid so, for now.


No, switching to Airtricity will give 13% discount. In year 2 Bord Gais are only doing 10% (up from 5%), so the 2 mins it takes to switch provider wasn't a waste of time.


----------



## JEON50 (29 May 2010)

There is a serious noices that the ESB are to announce a discount, only for those that left to go elsewhere. Simalar to Eircom campaign. If this is true, and also NIES and Scottish Power have applied to sell discounted Electricity, maybe we will really have a de-regulated Market. Endesa a Spanish Power generator have all ready entered the Power generation market, with their new plant in Tarburt scheduled to come on line fron 2013, and be complete by 2016. The construction jobs will be welcome to


----------



## MANTO (29 May 2010)

rockofages said:


> No, switching to Airtricity will give 13% discount. In year 2 Bord Gais are only doing 10% (up from 5%), so the 2 mins it takes to switch provider wasn't a waste of time.


 
Only if you are duel fuel & paying by Direct Debit. Many poeple only have Electricty so cannot avail of the 13% discount.


----------



## rockofages (29 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> Only if you are duel fuel & paying by Direct Debit. Many poeple only have Electricty so cannot avail of the 13% discount.


No, dual fuel is not required, just direct debit.


----------



## Moral Ethos (29 May 2010)

Direct debit discount is 12%.


----------



## rockofages (29 May 2010)

Direct debit brings max discount to 13%. You get 12% if you drop the budget plan.


----------



## Moral Ethos (30 May 2010)

Correct. The budget plan is really not worth the hassle for that 1%.


----------



## corkrebel (2 Jun 2010)

Just saw this on Boards.ie


*



Are Bord Gais taking the mickey 
Mods maybe this should be in the Alternative energy supplier thread feel free to move.
Firstly I have my leccy from BGE and no major hassle getting my discount.
A few weeks ago they announced that instead of getting 5% in year 2 and 5% in year 3 they were now going to give 10% in year 2 saying something like ESB will be allowed to compete so we are bringing forward the discount sounds good. There was a lot of discussion here and on other fora that if you changed to wife/partner you would be a new customer and get the max discount all over again.
Anyway I went in to look at the discounts again and saw this 

* The discount stated is off the applicable ESB Customer Supply regulated domestic tariff unit rate. The discount is applicable for the shorter of either: (a) 12 months from switching or (b) until such time as ESB domestic tariffs cease to be regulated. After this period the then applicable Bord Gáis Energy standard tariff will apply. Terms and conditions apply.

Being a bit dense I rang and asked if I am set up as a new customer (or my other half is) do I get 10% up til June 2011 oh yes absolutely but what if ESB come back into the market in March it was all over the papers last week that they would. Well in that case no it wont be 10% and what about year 2 10%??? well again if ESB are back in the market we wouldnt see the rate being 10%.
Now it is stated Policy by the Regulator guy that once ESB loss so many cusotmers that they can do what they want. the target for this is March2011 is this false advertising as NO ONE will get 10% beyond March unless of course BGE stop taking customers and keep ESB at a level above what the Regulator wants. I suppose you could say well read the T&Cs but I will bet very few people saw this and I didnt see Lucy shouting this on the ad while ago. What do you guys think

http://www.bordgaisenergy.ie/help-an...icity/billing/

Click to expand...

*


----------



## eggerb (2 Jun 2010)

Can't quite follow some of that ... bit slow tonight. I switched a year ago and my most recent bill (29th April) has the following note "*Your tariff has changed to 5% discount off ESB PES unit rates*." Does that sound right?!

Anyhow, I've decided to switch to Airtricity and get a total of 15% discount with this Axa promotion.


----------



## corkrebel (2 Jun 2010)

Was about to follow you to Airtricity then saw this on their Website. Still a good offer but if you think your getting 12 months I reckon all will change by March 2010
*Prices inclusive of VAT. Discounts apply to ESB regulated rates until 31/03/11, thereafter Airtricity SmartSaver Standard Rates apply. Offer only available to new customers switching between 01/04/10 and 30/06/10. Percent (%) discount and equivalent free weeks based on comparison to ESB regulated unit rates.*​


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Jun 2010)

Am I correcting in summarizing that as Bord Gais will probably drop the discount if ESB prices become unregulated. Which is very likely. 

That would explain all the sales calls we're getting from Bord Gais. They are trying to sign up as many people before this happens.


----------



## corkrebel (3 Jun 2010)

> That would explain all the sales calls we're getting from Bord Gais. They are trying to sign up as many people before this happens


*Offer only available to new customers switching between 01/04/10 and 30/06/10. Percent (%) discount and equivalent free weeks based on comparison to ESB regulated unit *

*I wonder will BGE and Airtricity effectively stop taking customers at a certain point, looking at the Airticity thing above they are saying after the end of this month their offer finishes.*
*So one scenario is that the other two suppliers keep ESB regulated but turning away customers or else "losing" i.e disconnecting those in arrears. This means the ESB cant drop its prices so the other two are able to suck up all the ABC1*
*The other scenario is that ESB is deregulated and we end up with 3 companies all offering roughly similar packages. If you remember the 90s we had loads of banks but there was no actual competition.*


----------



## rockofages (3 Jun 2010)

Just got a letter from BGE this morning (after the horse has bolted - I've already moved to Airtricity).

BGE are applying the 5% year 3 discount to year 2 instead, in addition to the 5% year 2 discount. ie a total of 10% in year 2 and 0% in year 3.

The market is constantly changing, and while BGE are saying this now I don't expect them to apply 0% in year 3.


----------



## Moral Ethos (3 Jun 2010)

Until the ESB is deregulated there will be no real competition. BGE and Airtricity are really faux competitors in the market. They both offer virtually the same prices as each other.


----------



## anuj21k (3 Jun 2010)

eggerb said:


> Can't quite follow some of that ... bit slow tonight. I switched a year ago and my most recent bill (29th April) has the following note "*Your tariff has changed to 5% discount off ESB PES unit rates*." Does that sound right?!
> 
> Anyhow, I've decided to switch to Airtricity and get a total of 15% discount with this Axa promotion.


 
What about ethical value.
Do you know that BGE is Irish though Airtricity is Scottish company.
BGE is providing irish jobs and still is giving almost same discount as airtricity. In 2nd year airtricity will go down as well and when ESB will enter market same strategy will be applied by Airtricity as BGE.
BGE profits even circulates from Charities to irish Sporting federations.
So if you are getting same discount why not choose BGE.
Remeber BGE is irish and better and more competitive


----------



## Moral Ethos (3 Jun 2010)

Who cares so long as it is cheaper than ESB. 

When it comes to saving money, ethics don't come into it. If Russian Nuclear Power started selling here at 20% off ESB rates I would jump like a shot. I really wouldn't care how they source their energy.


----------



## JEON50 (3 Jun 2010)

Well anybody that has left the ESB will be offered " A welcome Home" Discount to the ESB. This discount will not apply to existing customers for 1 full billing period. The discount will be marketed as a direct debit saving.


----------



## anuj21k (7 Jul 2010)

BG 2nd year discount is now back to 10% if you still see 5% on your bill contact them and they will amend.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jul 2010)

anuj21k said:


> BG 2nd year discount is now back to 10% if you still see 5% on your bill contact them and they will amend.


Thanks for the update, but it is really unacceptable if they are waiting for each customer to ask for the 10% - it should be automatic.


----------



## laughter189 (7 Jul 2010)

We stayed with the ESB up to now , but it is time to consider a move .

In a nutshell, which is better value :

1. ESB 
2. Bord Gais 
3. Airtricity

?


----------



## Moral Ethos (7 Jul 2010)

2 or 3. There is nothing between them really.


----------



## rockofages (8 Jul 2010)

laughter189 said:


> We stayed with the ESB up to now , but it is time to consider a move .


You have been paying over the odds for your electricity for the last year.


----------



## laughter189 (12 Jul 2010)

rockofages said:


> You have been paying over the odds for your electricity for the last year.


 
Airtricity only offer a direct debit bi-monthly ( every 2 months )

The majority of people in Ireland are paid either weekly - fortnightly - monthly 

How do they expect a electricity bill every 2 months to work for households especially those on a strict budget plan .


----------



## gipimann (12 Jul 2010)

Maybe because bi-monthly billing is how the ESB have billed for years so Airtricity (and BG) are just following suit?


----------



## Moral Ethos (12 Jul 2010)

Airtricity do offer a monthly budget plan.


----------



## laughter189 (12 Jul 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> Airtricity do offer a monthly budget plan.


 
Sorry , but the answer is NO - Airtricity do *NOT* do a monthly budget plan . 

They claim that the demand for this was low , and they stopped doing monthly direct debits about 4 months ago .


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2010)

laughter189 said:


> How do they expect a electricity bill every 2 months to work for households especially those on a strict budget plan .


 
People on a strict budget plan could put asside an amount to cover their average bill totals from each paycheck. If paid monthly, put asside half the usual bill amount, if weekly, then one eighth the usual. Those who have difficulty not spending this money could make payments directly to their service provider in advance on a regular basis, weekly, monthly, whatever works for them.

Any increase in the number of billing cycles is going to have the knock on effect of increasing the service providers cost base, if that happens, then prices will increase, which doesn't help anyone.


----------

